# some interesting info (smart dog list ATTS test)



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://dogs.suite101.com/article.cfm/dog_intelligencetemperament

i found this interesting and im surprised that the malinois is as far down the list as it is.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

im suprised too! when i was in the Military police, majority of the patrol dogs were Malinois.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama (a rottie cross) is definitely the smartest dog I've had. She catches onto things after 2 repetitions, even now at age 13.5 (and she's deaf!). 

Rafi, my mal boy, is smart and has tons of spirit and drive but it takes him longer to catch onto things. My gsds caught onto stuff more quickly than he does.


----------

